# My First Black Russian



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

First cab off the rank, it may not be posh, it may not be a classic, I may have paid too much, but am I excited?! You bet.

I haven't paid for it yet, just won the auction - if anyone knows a good reason why I should not deal with Juri Levenberg speak now or forever hold your peace!

Hopefully the first of many, I have my eye on a couple on this forum.

Hope to learn a great deal from you all.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've always liked this model; good first Russia... (and a good price)...

I love my 3133s!

Now, what's next?.....


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice addition.

Think that i need Russian in my collection soon


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool - Got my first 'real' watch (Strela) off Juri last year (& then the illness began :lol - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Juri has dealt promptly and fairly with a couple of issues I have had with items bought from him (the real test of a good seller) :thumbsup: .

Nice watch, and at a good price, well done.

Julian L


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice watch. Needs a better strap tho. to nicely set it off.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

a very nice watch indeed :tongue2:

bowie


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice - tho I was expecting a Black Russian as in drink


----------



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, loking forward to the new arrival.

Price would have been better with the aussie at 0.98 :lol: ...now sitting at 0.8, tho still good value.

I have a choice of black or blue face - I liked the black as it would suit a larger strap selection, talking of which - any strap recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

bigT said:


> Thanks for the replies, loking forward to the new arrival.
> 
> Price would have been better with the aussie at 0.98 :lol: ...now sitting at 0.8, tho still good value.
> 
> ...


Bracelets look good on these. IMHO Brush/polished. Is it a 20mm or 19mm like the Strela?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

bigT said:


> .....if anyone knows a good reason why I should not deal with Juri Levenberg speak now or forever hold your peace!...


Sorry just seen your post now but there are many reasons why you should not deal with her Levenburg - have you not searched the forums about him.... ?

Some people have had excellent results from him - some have had not quite as described products - some have had bad experiences...

Though I personally think there down to the guy is too busy and too successful to keep up with it.... hopefully by now things are sorted.

you just have to be on top of him a bit.


----------



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

Xantiagib said:


> bigT said:
> 
> 
> > .....if anyone knows a good reason why I should not deal with Juri Levenberg speak now or forever hold your peace!...
> ...


Well, the watch arrived yesterday. Watch box thrown in a thin padded bag and left on the top of the postbox!

No instruction manual, warranty card etc - just the watch...so have emailed Juri for these.

Watch itself is nice, bit smaller than I thought but then again I have thin wrists so it looks great.

Got it for a good price so very happy. One thing I do notice, when putting the watch to my ear..apart from the ticking, there is a repetetive metallic "ding ding ding ding", going along with the ticks..very faint, but there. Is the normal for this movement?

Finally, its a hand wound watch. but doesnt really show any resistance, so I kept winding...it gets to a point where if you release the crown from a wind, it starts to travel back, I presume this means its wound enough..can you overwind this movement?

Looking forward to my Zeno Godat in 2 weeks when I return to the UK...!


----------



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quick note, the watch came with a blue waxy/plastic layer on the crown and chrono pushers..I have seen this on replicas...is this also common on gens? Hoping I dont have a copy here..


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

let us have a picture please

bowie


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a Buran 3133 Swallow and there is a metalic bell 'ting' too. No problems with mine. As I have used it the 'ting' has depleated so maybe a running in thing. Mine does show resistance on winding and will get to a stop.


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

Similar to chinese seagull new collection


----------

